# Bekomme das nicht hin ...



## belisto (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

bekomme es nicht hin das Logo meiner Homepage (siehe unten) in einer Vektor-Datei zu erstellen, die ich dann für Spreadshirt verwenden kann. Bin anscheinend zu blöd dafür.  :-( 

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

Thx belisto

http://www.architektur-modelle.de


----------



## belisto (23. Februar 2005)

Hat sich erledigt, habe es hin bekommen.


----------

